# what do you think for my first atempts...



## balloothebear (Oct 13, 2013)

K


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

No. It should be more like this. *Y * 

Bonus points for thinking outside the box though, I guess it might work as an ergo.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> No. It should be more like this. *Y *
> 
> Bonus points for thinking outside the box though, I guess it might work as an ergo.


 :rolling:

Maybe it's a DOUBLE offset ergo. Banded on both forks?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

y is more my style


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hows about a W


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

V (A Bob Fionda "V" of course)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Z always gives me hand slaps


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

)--

How'bout a Moorhammer??


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> )--
> 
> How'bout a Moorhammer??


wrong forum


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

YYYYYYY YYYYYYY

Y::::::::::::Y Y::::::::::::Y

Y::::::::::::::Y Y::::::::::::::Y

YY::::::::::::::Y Y::::::::::::::YY

Y::::::::::::::Y Y::::::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::::Y:::::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::::::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::::::Y

Y:::::::::::::::::::::Y

YYYYYYYYY


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > )--
> ...


LOL!!!


----------

